# Who are the most talented foreign players?



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

You guys can watch foreign basketball over there. So give me your lists of the top foreign players at each position. Rank the top 5.

P.S. how is Ed Cota doing over there, is he still getting around 15 points 6 assits a game?


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

I think Cota has about 12,5 ppg and 6 apg in both Euroleague and Lithuanian Championship.But last year he was even better with Ostande.That's my favorites(I believe you mean euro players that play in Europe)

Centers: Kaspars Kambala
Emilio Covasic
Dejan Tomasevic
Nikita Morgunov
Dejan Koturovic

Power Forwards: Gregor ****a
Mirsad Turkcan
Adam Wojicik
Dimos Dikoudis
Ademola Okulaja

Small Forwards: Dejan Bodiroga
Antonis Fotsis
Milan Gurovic
Fragkiskos Alvertis
Ruslan Avlejev

Shooting Guards: Carlton Myers
Juan Carlos Navarro
Ibraim Kutluai
Andrea Meneghin
Alberto Herreros

Point Guards: Sarunas Jasijevicious
Antoine Rigaudeau
Janluka Basile
Milos Vujanic
Beno Udrih


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I have heard of Kaspars Kambala, he was a very athletic player on UNLV here in the states. I also have heard of Mirsad Turkcan SF drafted by the Knicks, Ademola Okulaja UNC SF athletic player very solid and is not out of control, PF Antonis Fotsis drafted by Memphis, and obviously Juan Carlos Navarro drafted by the Wizards.

So have you ever see Ed Cota player over there?

And if anyone else has a list join in.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

I've never watched Ed Cota playing cause the Euroleague
wasn't televised in Greece the last 2 years damn it!!!!!But I know he is a great player and one of the bigest names to come to Europe although he hasn't played in NBA much,as he was a member a legendary team with the Tar Heels along with Vince Carter and Antoine Jamison.But suspect definetely knows him better than me.I think he will post soon


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~ (Oct 9, 2002)

POINT GUARDS
____________
Sarunas Jasikevicius
Antoine Rigaudeau 
Milos Vujanic
Marko Popovic
Nikos Zisis


SHOOTING GUARDS
_______________
Alberto Herreros
Giorgos Diamantopoulos
Andrea Meneghin
Juan Carlos Navarro
Sergei Chikalkin

SMALL FORWARDS
_______________
Dejan Bodiroga 
Antonis Fotsis
Mirsad Turkcan
Michalis Kakiouzis
Milan Gurovic
-Gregor ****a

POWER FORWARD
______________
Dimos Dikoudis
Ruslan Avleev
Ognjen Askrabic 
Zarko Cabarkapa
Virginius Praskevicius

CENTERS
________
Kaspars Kambala
Emilio Kovacic
Dejan Tomasevic
Eurelijus Zukauskas
Lazaros Papadopoulos


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

How could you all forget Misan Nikagbatse. IMHO he is the most talented point guard in Europe.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> I think Cota has about 12,5 ppg and 6 apg in both Euroleague and Lithuanian Championship.But last year he was even better with Ostande.That's my favorites(I believe you mean euro players that play in Europe)
> 
> Centers: Kaspars Kambala
> ...


Tell us more about these players!


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi truebluefan!For which of them would you like to know more?


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Anyway I'm gonna tell you a bit about everybody and feel free to ask me if you'd like sth analytical about sbody:

Kaspars Kambala:
In a 1st look,he looks like a center from previous decades.
He is very big,not that(2,06) tall but very bulky.But he is really fast and agile for his size.He relies mostly on his great shooting touch from medium distance.He is an big time scoring machine both in the paint and around 4-5 meters.Leader but unconstitent in rebounding.
Emilio Covasic:
A true center body but with excelent technique.Great inside moves.He scores 95% of his points inside.Great hook moves.If he wasn't an injury prone,he would be one of the best centers ever!
Bad shooter.
Dejan Tomasevic:
Except of his really bad shooting,he is a great bballer!!!
Impressive technique,great ball-handling and passing skills.He is not a true center,actually he is a "4",but most coaches use him in this position.Good inside moves and strength.Very good defender,
he plays with personality and is able to make spectacular plays.
Nikita Morgunov:
Very good talent,if more lucky he could've made it to NBA as a quality substitution in "4".In Europe he plays Center.Very good offensively,can score both inside and beyond the arc but he is very uncostitent.Very good defender with great shot blocking ability.He's played the "3" sometimes in the past.His biggest plus is his athletic skills.
Dejan Koturovic:
Great body for a center:tall,strong,athletic and mobile.But he doesn't get advantage of his strength much cause he looks like
being afraid of contacts.Good short fade-away jumper,excaclty like
Rebraca's one,he can also score with hooks and dunks.A complete
package offensively but very good in defence as well,though sometimes loses has trouble against strong centers.But when he plays with heart,he is a great defender.Great and spectacular passer.Plays smart but uncostitent.

Power Forwards: Gregor ****a
Great offensive weapon,his personal defenders always have to face a miss-match against him.He is usually either taller or quicker than them.Impressive technique he has 1000 ways to score both inside and outside.A top offensive rebounder.He is a leader and likes big matches.Hasn't reach his top yet in Barca.

Mirsad Turkcan:
The last too years he has made a big improvement.The top
rebounder of last Euroleague but this years also so far!!!Very strong for Europe,he fights really hard every night in the boards.
But he has great outside ability as well:very good ballhandler,
passer and shooter.Only last years he shows a desire to become a leader.One of the most complete european players,he can play both "3" and "4",but know he seems to prefer the "4".

Adam Wojicik:
Another complete player and leader.A great combination of athletic skills and technique.Although he isno't now as athletic as he used to be when younger,but he has improved his game a lot the last years.Great shooter from any range.Very good overall
gameasses,drives ,rebounds and blocks fairly well.

Dimos Dikoudis:

That's a player for all the NBA scouters to follow.Ideal body for a power:tall,very muscular and mobile.Great speed and leaping ability.He is a complete offensive player,has very good touch around 5 meters but drives great too.Very good technique and plays smart.He used to be uncostitent but made an enormous
progress last year.He has become a leader.He plays defence with heart and is a decent rebounder.

Ademola Okulaja:
A former Tarheel who knows the basics very well.Athletic player,great defender but plays smart on offence and can make easy baskets.Good touch beyond the arc.Some nights he turns to an incredible rebounder.A really useful tool for every coach.

I have to stop now but I'll write for the rest soon!


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

You just take the rosters of the following clubs and you have what's the best in Europe at all postions:

Madrid, Barcelona, Tau, Malaga for Spain....forget about French 
Virtus and Fortitudo Bologna, Sienna for Italy
AEK, Panathinaikos, Olympiakos for Greece
CSKA for Russia

Personnal comments about that list

Rigaudeau is too old for being considered a top 5 euro player. 
At center, take a closer look at Papadopoulos, he is really banging hard around.
Former Heat and Mavs Martin Muursep can still play, as well as Hungarian Kornal David.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Ademola Okulaja:
> A former Tarheel who knows the basics very well.Athletic player,great defender but plays smart on offence and can make easy baskets.Good touch beyond the arc.Some nights he turns to an incredible rebounder.A really useful tool for every coach.
> 
> I have to stop now but I'll write for the rest soon!


Yeah, Ademola is a cornerstone of the German NT. They dubbed him "Addi, the Warrior" here in Germany, because he never gives up a game.
But, honestly, I don't think he'll ever make the NBA, because he's undersized. In fact, he's a Chris Webber type of player in Vince Carter type of frame.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't think that Okuladja woudn't make it in the NBA. Of course he woudn't have such an impact as in Europe or in the german national team. But I'm sure he would be a nice role player off the bench or something like that.
Concerning Nikagbadse, I've heard that he is coming off the bench in Piräus. Why did that happen ? He played such a great World Cup, I thought this season would be his break-through-year, so to speak.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Yeah he is a true warrior but smart as well.I was very surprised the sumer of 2001 when he was great in the summer leagues but he wasn't signed by any NBA team.I think he is about as valuable as Nowitski for the NT.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I think there is a difference. Okuladja makes the team survive the qualification for big tournaments, while Nowitzki makes them able to compete with every team in the world during a tournament.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

To MasterOfPuppets:
I can't figure why this happens.If I were Misan I would leave Olympiakos.It seems that Olympiakos doesn't know that he has such a great talent at his roster.Actually I believed that he should be a starter by last year but last summer Olympiakos signed Ford for a sterting Sg and was looking also for a substitue,
considering Misan as the 3rd option!!!!!Unbelievable!!!!!This year it's the 2nd option after Markovic so I think he will soon take the starting SG role.I agree that Misan was great in the WC, spactacular and mature too,but having seen him playing for the Junior NTs I 'm sure he has more to show!!!!He is the bast European ballhandler I've ever seen!!!!!!He's excactly a European
Alen Iverson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I just hope he leaves, because he has too much talent to get wasted in Greece. He should try to get to the NBA as soon as possible, because I think this is the place where he belongs...


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Misan used to be a big time scorer at junior level. Almost unstoppable. One NBA scout said that "Misan has the most american playing style he ever seen on a European guard". 2,5 years ago in a game against the Greek Junior NT he scored 48 p !!!!!!
However he has been struggling so far though........leaving Olympiakos should be a wise move.Anyway i think his contract expires this summer (i am not sure though).


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

In my opinion Misan isn't ready for the NBA yet.Yeah he is a big time talent,he has improved too much through the last years
especially in defence but he needs more experience.I think he'd better go to a Euroleague team where he could be the leader,for example Skipper Bologna I think is a team of his style.He should go to the NBA as a big name or else he will struggle to get PT.I agree that he is NBA potential be remember also that in Europe he is sth exceptional while in NBA there are numerous players with the same skills and style.But if he goes as a respectful European player,he will write his own history there.And sth else:
if my memory works ok,I think he hasn't be drafted.If so,that may prove good for him so he could as a free agent,have a choice for the team he would join and go to a team that he's gonna have PT


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the Knicks own him because they drafted him, unless the waved him or something. 

Also, another player drafted by the Knicks, Frederick Weis. What the heck ever happened to him? How is he doing over there? He seemed like a talented center and was a high draft pick, but he has never played in the NBA yet...


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

As far as I know, Misan hasn't been drafted yet.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah he has! Look at nbadrat.net under history. Select 1998 NBA draft, and look under the 18th pick with Houston. He was selected in 1998 and I believe he was latter traded to New York.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

That was Misad Turcan, a turkish forward, I was talking about MISAN NIKAGBADSE, a german point guard


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

We always used his first name(Misan) who looks like Turkcan's one(Misad) and this probably confused OZZY,right man?
But you know,to call him with his last name Nikagbadse you need one hour to write it and 2 more to check it for orthographical mistakes so forgive us!Also Misan seems to love his 1st name,he has written it on his head band and in his basket balls.He is a imaginative guy as you see both inside and outside the court!


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

FELIPE REYES (Power Forward)

This 22 year old kid from Spain is a hustler. He plays with Adecco Estudiantes in the Spanish league. He is a little bit undersized to play PF in the NBA (between 6-8 and 6-9) but I think he could fit in the league because of his strenght (256 pounds) (see Danny Fortson, Marcus Fizer). He is agressive and is not afraid of playing against bigger players. He has some good low post moves, and a good jumper. Look at his stats 


8 games played

31.2 mpg

11.9 rpg (5.6 offensive rebounds  + 6.3 defensive)

0.8 bpg

15.5 ppg

47% 2 pt. FG%

64% FT%


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Also, another player drafted by the Knicks, Frederick Weis. What the heck ever happened to him? How is he doing over there? He seemed like a talented center and was a high draft pick, but he has never played in the NBA yet...


Another wise draft day decision by the Knicks front office...
Weis is playing in Spain for Malaga, an average European team. He averages something like 5pts and 6rebs per game in 20 minutes as a role player off the bench. 
Don't count on him to play in the NBA someday: the best adjective I can use to describe his post moves is robotic, also he is extremely foul prone and easily intimidated. 
I actually thought that this dude would make it in the L because he showed a lot of promise in his teens but he has disapointed ever since. He might be useful as a strictly defensive center though, but I would not bet on it
Also,IMO, the VC dunk on him in the Olympics wrecked his chances to play in the States


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Starvydas,I agree that Weis plays awfully in offence now.
But I remember having watched him in the season 1998-99 I think in some Korac games he looked completely different.He lacked some athleticism but he he had nice moves,and he shooted
and passed well.Now he seems like he doesn't know how to shoot at all!!!On the other hand now he has become a better rebounder and shot blocker but back in 1998-99 he seemed more dominant.What's responsible for such a big change?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Starvydas,I agree that Weis plays awfully in offence now.
> But I remember having watched him in the season 1998-99 I think in some Korac games he looked completely different.He lacked some athleticism but he he had nice moves,and he shooted
> and passed well.


I might have been a bit too harsh with Weis, but I wrote the above comment because IMHO he relies way too much on his one and only post move, his hook shot going in the middle. Concerning his passing game, I think you just saw one big game from him (every player has one now and then) but to me he looks completely lost with the ball at times, always on the brink of turning it over




> Now he seems like he doesn't know how to shoot at all!!! On the other hand now he has become a better rebounder and shot blocker but back in 1998-99 he seemed more dominant.What's responsible for such a big change?


I don't know, mate. I guess it's just the way his coach (the legendary Bozidar Maljkovic) likes to use his big guys: they're the centerpiece of his team's defense but they get absolutely no touches on offence.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

To Starbonis: You said Rigaudeau is too old to be considered as a Top 5 Euro point guard.Today at the derby against Milan he was the best scorer and leader of Kinder.I believe Antoine is too BIG to be even compared with any other euro PG.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Fred WEIS : How to describe all the hate that I feel for someone supposed to be the best center France has ever produced. This guy is so weak I feel ashamed for my country. Weis is not a warrior....he is softer than everyone labelled soft. 

There are some 6''6 guys who played like they are 7''1. Damn Weis is 7''2 and he plays like a 6''4 *****. 
He is horrible, he is a lazy *** co's he has a very good body frame (he is no Shawn Bradley rail-thin). He sucks , he is a disaster, no wonder that Carter jumped oh him for a ferocious over your head slam. It was a revenge for all French fan who had great hope on Freddie to help us climb into the Top Euro Nation.

In Malko system: he just takes space in the middle and try to block some shots from penetrations....a good job. But anyone 7''2 can do this...evne someone who never played ball, it's easy. 

RIGAUDEAU: of course, he was a terrific player...but his prime years are in the past.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Newcomer in German BBL*










Jon Arnor Stefansson

6-foot-5 and 200 pounds guard. Born 09-21-1982, native from Iceland. Has been voted Player Of The Year for the 2001-2002 season in Icelandic league. Currently playing for TBB Trier and has been voted Player Of The Month (November) in BBL. Averaged 14.3 points, 2.6 rebounds and 4.0 assists in eight games. The assistant coach of Bayer Leverkusen said "he's the most talented player of the whole BBL". His own coach in Trier, Bernard Thompson, called him "the best 19 years old European I've ever seen".


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know many of the players in Europe, but those are really good ones:

C:
Dejan Tomasevic
Kaspars Kambala
Fabricio Oberto
Denis Marconato

PF:
Luis Scola
Gregor F u c k a
Jorge Garbajosa
Mirsad Turckan
Mikalis Kakiouzis

SF:
Dejan Bodiroga
Andrés Nocioni

SG:
Walter Herrmann
Juan Carlos Navarro

PG:
Milos Vujianic


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Wow bender,I've never heard of Stefanson and he seems to be an intruiging talent.Actually he has great stats being a rookie in a good league like BBL and having come there from Iceland!!!!!
Another great euro player(I don't know if he's a top 5 SG yet but he's gonna be for sure) is Arvydas Macijaukas.So far this season he has 19 ppg with 93% in FT and around 60% in 3Ps!!!!!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Another great euro player(I don't know if he's a top 5 SG yet but he's gonna be for sure) is Arvydas Macijaukas.So far this season he has 19 ppg with 93% in FT and around 60% in 3Ps!!!!!


http://www.nba.com/draft2002/profiles/arvydas_macijauskas.html


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Profile on Stefansson: http://nbadraft.net/profiles/jonsteffansson.htm


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

Walter Herrman.He is playing in Fuenlabrada,an average Spanish team.He is argentinian.
Amazing.He is a 6-8 SG/SF.Great rebounder,quite good shooter,way athletic,a warrior on the court.He has it all¡¡
He is being the ACB most valuable player so far.He is a far more polished version of Federico Kammerichs,drafted by Spurs in this year draft.
If he continues playing so well,the sky is the limit


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> Walter Herrman.He is playing in Fuenlabrada,an average Spanish team.He is argentinian.
> Amazing.He is a 6-8 SG/SF.Great rebounder,quite good shooter,way athletic,a warrior on the court.He has it all¡¡
> He is being the ACB most valuable player so far.He is a far more polished version of Federico Kammerichs,drafted by Spurs in this year draft.
> If he continues playing so well,the sky is the limit


How old is he?


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

He is 23.
Statstics:20.5 points 9.2 rebounds 53% 2 pointers 42% 3 pointers 84% free throws.
He is playing amazingly


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

Herrman in action 
Go to the link and press in "El mate”: mate a aro pasado de Herrmann (981 Kb)".
Wow¡


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks european! Good dunk, a little wierd but a nice one...


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Wowwwwww never heard of him but this play was awesome as well as his stats!!!How wasn't he written in any scouts' notebooks?I can see he will play for Tau next year...I like him even more than Nocioni(through this single play though...)
But he has a really great body and athletic abilities.He looks like a young Nikola.Kammerichs how does look like?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

That wasn't anything special.....


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Hermann was eligible in 2001 NBA Draft but went undrafted (Draft profile). He's listed as 6-8 there, but other sites, like Telebasket, list him as 6-9, or even 6-10 like Eurobasket. What's his real height (and his real position)?


----------

